# An American version of TopGear: it’s official!



## anomal (Feb 1, 2009)

I followed the link to the in the original post on the Top Gear blog. Do not waste your time. 

If "imitation is the sincerest form of flattery," the Americans are praising Top Gear. As they should. It's a great show.

In contrast, all I see is a whole lot of Brits bashing Americans--wrapped in the guise of criticizing a not-yet-aired car show.

It's pretty funny when Jeremy says things like, "It's as though you are towing a horse trailer or have an American in the back seat." I am paraphrasing but I have heard the lithe Clarkson (cough, cough) make comments to this affect. His remarks are funny since there is some truth to what he says. He also has a number of self-deprecating remarks.

None of the commentators there are of Jeremy Clarkson's caliber. Their anti-American comments are just not funny. They are simply mean. Where is the substance? Where is the love?


----------



## Billd104 (Aug 30, 2006)

I think, IMHO, much to Messrs. Clarkson and Mays' dismay, Richard Hammond makes the UK version of the show what it is.


----------



## jusmills (Nov 18, 2005)

Billd104 said:


> I think, IMHO, much to Messrs. Clarkson and Mays' dismay, Richard Hammond makes the UK version of the show what it is.


Clarkson and May are pretty funny especially the Romanian episode when when May hit Jeremy in the plums...however I'm with you when you say the Hamster makes the show....classic Hammond below:


----------



## SteveinBelAir (Dec 28, 2005)

Top Gear...brought to you with limited interruptions by Tampax.


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

There is a certain sense of class yet normalcy with the British hosts of Top Gear. I just don't see that combo with these new guys at all.


----------

